# Interesting challenges on video



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I came across an interesting challenge surfing the interwebz

Well here is my attempt






So are you going to bring it?  or do you have an interesting challenge attempt to share with us? (hopefully making a video attempting it)...

Or what have you seen, that you found interesting...

LGD

footnote: http://challengers.guinnessworldrecords.com/challenges/93-most-ferrero-rocher-chocolates-eaten-in-one-minute/attempts/3000


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, nah, not feelin' it....I do like the framed Totoro cell on his wall though


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Yeah, nah, not feelin' it....I do like the framed Totoro cell on his wall though


What aren't you feeling? Are there any other interesting comps/ challenges that you have seen?

HA, that トトロ pic was a puzzle that my wife and I " helped" our daughter put together, and framing it prevented it from happening again.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, that's a puzzle?! That's cool man, from the vid it looked like a cell, though I am browsing from my phone this morning. I'm sure "she" had a blast putting it together... Totoro, Ponyo, & Spirited Away are my favorite movies to watch with my daughter; so few US productions have female heroines (that I'd want my daughter to emulate, anyway). As far as challenges go, unfortunately I don't have any to contribute, unless there's an "after dark" forum here that I've yet to be acquainted with. Believe it or not, I do very little online. This is one of four forums that I participate in, & only view YouTube & similar sites on a prn basis. No failbook, no myspace (unless you count the woods). My only challenges are from my frat days...I'll try though, I like you guys


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Way too much sugar for me.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW LGD you're crazy dude, its official. The challenge should be who can eat that many and not have a hyperglycemic meltdown. Always good for a smile, you and your family have fun together that's for sure. Thought I'd do everyone a favor and post the Nutrition Facts for the little treats. I can't believe someone ate 10! This ranks up there with the spoon full of cinnamon challenge.... fun to watch other ppl do it. Easter is already showing it's head in the grocery stores around here.... perhaps someone will do a "peeps" challenge! or even better a cadburry egg challenge! PS- love the FLORIDA Pinball Society shirt!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I was feeling it. That looks intence LGD, but now I want chocolate... :rofl:

I remember doing that with saltines back in the day and your mouth and throat would be so dry you can barley swallow.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

My favorite is the gallon challenge, one gallon of milk, any type you prefer including skim, in one hour without any thing coming back out of any orifice in the hour. I have seen many attempt it and only seen it completed once.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is the way it always ends up, just fast forward to about the 14 min mark.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha that's funny lgd! .... you gotta try the vegemite challenge... its beautifull stuff, I could eat it all day long!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok this bloke has the right idea! Beat this one LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool and awosome video man!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Ok this bloke has the right idea! Beat this one LGD


I have never heard of that product, but by the looks of it, it might be a good thing that I haven't 

I have to sit on that one for a bit... Chocalate is one thing, even crackers, but this???????? 

LGD


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> bullseyeben! said:
> 
> 
> > Ok this bloke has the right idea! Beat this one LGD
> ...


Well mate its really yum actually, better than peanut butter & jelly any day! I wouldn't be Australian if I didn't stand up for our iconic national spread... its also a good stock for a casserole, awesome in mash spuds ( mash potatoe), one of the worlds richest sources of vitamin B, puts lead in ya pencil too... any way heres some encouragement duck...if you do 2 jars with a spoon and not ralf, ill do 3 and send you a slingshot too  .....


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > bullseyeben! said:
> ...


Ha,, I guess the challenge has been placed 

But the jar you have seems way bigger than the one that guy had... So which is expected from me?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes I go through the stuff, kinda get withdrawals if I see an emptying jar :'( 
Ill do a what ever size jar you do..... hopefully they sell it where you are...? This will be easy and funny at the same time lol  
l


----------

